# Savannah Stripers



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Tired of waiting for the ice and snow to melt enough that you can dig out the boat? Tired of discussing fish metaphysics and minnow traps?  Can't wait to hook into a striper again? Then come to warm savannah for striper fishing in the savannah river as well as a couple other nearby rivers. These aren't the monsters that you're used to, but some do get big. Average is about 5-9 pounds, from local reports. 
http://www.byrdultrafly.com/savstrip.htm


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

STRIPER!!!!! WHERE?! lol emanuel you think they will be swimming around beggining of april. Kind of in the mood to wet a line. Actually i have been in that mood since eh last fishing trip but yea cabin fever has gotten me.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

They're here year-round from what I understand. Ready for some warmer weather? It's 80 here right now.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

haha 40 here


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

E,

Stripers as far south as SC ? Figured it'd be to warm for'em down your way such that they'ed hit "The Point" at Buxton and possibly as far south as Morehead City, NC and head back North. 

And little ones no less ? You know what they say - "Where there's little ones, there's big ones."  

Good fishin'

`bucket


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

These are year-round stripers that live in the tidal rivers here in GA. Lakes Santee and Moultrie in SC have some big stripers but those are in the lake. I'm sure there are some big ones in the rivers here too. Perhaps when fishnkid gets his spring break, we'll test that hypothesis.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

E,

So you all basically have freshwater striped bass like up here our way in BuggsIsland/Kerr Lake NC/VA, Smith Island, VA, or Lake Anna, VA ?!

Regardless they probably grill the same and let us know about the results of said hypothesis  

NAOCL,

`bucket


----------



## Hammerhead_Hunter (Apr 6, 2003)

WE have some big stripers here in S.C. the state frehwater record is 49 lbs 12 oz. caught in lake Hartwell. and we catch them all year round.


----------



## Hammerhead_Hunter (Apr 6, 2003)

P.S. Hartwell is the state line of georgia and sc. and lake lenier is loaded with striper and it is in centeral Georgia.


----------

